# Looking for sault ste marie canada furries (and surrounding area)



## dawnbomb (Mar 9, 2018)

looking to meet other furries in my area. also will be going to equinox, and am really trying to be social and meet others in this area. Hopefully get a reply 

Edit 9 months later: sense this seems to be a top search result in google for soo furrys. heres a discord link for the Sault's furry group / server! Link is Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

